# Can you carry bicycles on the back of your MH in Portugal?



## cliver (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi there everyone.
I am a little confused as to whether you can legally carry bicycles on an appropriate bike rack (Fiamma) on the rear of a MH in Portugal.

This stems from a statement in the 'Camping Card ACSI' manual, which states - "*carrying bikes on a bike rack behind the car is prohibited. You are permitted to carry them on a roof rack on the car, caravan or motorhome or behind the caravan*."

This seems very strange, being based in Spain now, and seeing many MH's with bikes on the back.

Any comments would be greatly appreciated,

Thanks,
Clive


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Clive, there is no problem carrying bikes on a rack behind your m/h the only point of law in Portugal is that no part must extend out from the width of the m/h and ideally you must have a red/white marker board.

Bob


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Clive, there is no problem carrying bikes on a rack behind your m/h the only point of law in Portugal is that no part must extend out from the width of the m/h and ideally you must have a red/white marker board.
> 
> Bob[/quote
> Spot on Bob]


----------



## cliver (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Bob and Grath, that makes perfect sense, and I have already bought the large red/white striped board to put on the back of the bikes when on the bike rack. We were thinking that we would have to leave the bikes in Spain, and walk everywhere - the good thing about this though would be our bottoms would not get saddle sore :wink: 

Thanks again,

Clive


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

cliver said:


> Thanks Bob and Grath, that makes perfect sense, and I have already bought the large red/white striped board to put on the back of the bikes when on the bike rack. We were thinking that we would have to leave the bikes in Spain, and walk everywhere - the good thing about this though would be our bottoms would not get saddle sore :wink:
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Clive


If you want added peace of mind, you could fit one red light to the marker board


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi just to add and not to get into any arguments on the rights and wrongs of not having a triangle on the back etc last winter in Portugal we carried our bikes with no problem, we hadn't realised that you should have one of the triangles before setting off, but saw quite a few police cars and didn't get stopped.

Hopefully off again at some point this winter and the bikes will be going with us, quite a few folk on the site we stayed on also had bikes on the back of MHs.


----------

